# Quake in Japan, Tsunami Warnings in US



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/11/japan.quake/index.html?hpt=T1&iref=BN1



> An 8.9-magnitude earthquake hit northern Japan on Friday, triggering tsunamis and sending a massive wave filled with debris that included boats and houses inching toward land.



They're evacuating parts of Hawaii already, and are predicting damage to the west coast of the US. I know we have a few people on the boards from Hawaii, so hopefully they're alright, and can give us an on-the-ground update when things settle down.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2011)

Northern california is on a tsunami warning and may start evacuating some areas. Souther California is on a tsunami advisory (which means that all the beaches are closed). Tsunami is supposed to hit Hawaii at 0255-0300 which is 45 mins after this post.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

This video is incredible 

[YOUTUBE]o8OJbPZ211o[/YOUTUBE]


Firetender hope things go as smooth as possible for you out there


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Firetender hope things go as smooth as possible for you out there



This. Post here when you're able to, letting us know you're okay.

The same goes for anyone else living in the path of the tsunami.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

Video of the earthquake.  Wow

[YOUTUBE]j3fUqdGXLbM[/YOUTUBE]


WOW! Check this out.  Its a list of all the earthquakes.  Its almost every 15 minutes

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/region/Asia_eqs.php


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

Earthquake near one of the volcanos in Hawaii being reported a bit ago now as well.


http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2011)

I hate the American news. They just repeat the same thing 500 times.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

firefite said:


> I hate the American news. They just repeat the same thing 500 times.



You won't be getting much new stuff right now since its dark over there.  Refinery burning still.

Watch the Al-Jazeera coverage its been good.  But now that its dark, its nothing really new.
http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah. From what the news said Hawaii might get hit soon. I just wanna find out what happens to Hawaii then I'm off to bed. Almost 3am here


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

They are saying anywhere from 1.5m to 2m apparently.  So....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2011)

And then 1m and below for the California coast line.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

Nuclear Emergency issued in Japan.  They are unable to cool the reactors apparetly.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Nuclear Emergency issued in Japan.  They are unable to cool the reactors apparetly.



Link?


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 11, 2011)

Just heard about the nuclear emergency to.

Also check this link out rather interesting.
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Link?



Being reported all over, not sure how accurate now it is.  http://www.neimagazine.com/story.asp?sectioncode=132&storyCode=2059127

Reuters just edited it to be a bit different then originally reported

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/11/quake-japan-nuclear-idUSLHE7E801E20110311


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

Is there usually this many quakes all over the world in the same time frame?  I understand aftershocks, but there are tons it looks like here in the US all of a sudden and globally


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Is there usually this many quakes all over the world in the same time frame?  I understand aftershocks, but there are tons it looks like here in the US all of a sudden and globally



The earth's plates are constantly shifting, so they're frequent, but most go unnoticed by the public... As I understand it.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 11, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Is there usually this many quakes all over the world in the same time frame?  I understand aftershocks, but there are tons it looks like here in the US all of a sudden and globally



Yes, the 'list of quakes' is always full.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Aidey (Mar 11, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Is there usually this many quakes all over the world in the same time frame?  I understand aftershocks, but there are tons it looks like here in the US all of a sudden and globally




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific_Ring_of_Fire

That area has constant earthquakes, most of which are either too remote or too small to be felt. If you look at the map on Wikipedia you'll notice that the majority of the earthquakes on the USGS website are along that "ring".


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

Volcano in Indonesia is erupting now

I just heard that this quake was 100X more powerful than the Hati earthquake.  But if you look at a lot of the videos and photos, it shows the strength of Japanese building to withstand an earthquake compared to the structures in Haiti.  There is a LOT of damage, but if they didn't design their infrastructure to withstand earthquakes, it would be even more worse


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

A ship carrying 100 people was swept away in the tsunami.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

Between 200-300 bodies found on beach near Sendai, Jiji Press reports.

http://translate.google.com/transla...s.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20110311-00000157-jij-soci


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

Navy Ordered USS Dubuque to leave port and head out to sea, in anticipation of the incoming tsunami on the West Coast.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

Weather channel reported the water is receding about 150 feet Kauai and its not low tide.  That can't be good


If you're near a TV, turn the Weather Channel on.  The water is seriously receding back.  Wow

http://hitsunami.info/


----------



## medicRob (Mar 11, 2011)

Watch it live:

http://www.cnn.com/video/flashLive/live.html?stream=stream1


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 11, 2011)

As a amateur geology aficionado I am signed up for the USGS ENS. This morning I had literally 30 emails in my inbox about the quakes in Japan. 

All you Hawaii people be safe! I got a lot of calling to do here. I have friends in Japan, Guam, California, Hawaii..... :-S God be with all you in the affected area.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 11, 2011)

I sent Firetender a message asking him to check in. I hope he and his family are okay.


----------



## Emma (Mar 11, 2011)

The whole school is watching and we have some fairly upset kids.  Lots of the kids are from military families and were stationed in Japan or Hawaii or have a parent there now.

It's sad for the people there who couldn't get out of the way.


----------



## foxfire (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, just found out. Hope firetender is OK, and any other emtlifers in the affected areas.  The whole situation is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lacountylifeguard (Mar 11, 2011)

*Working/Volunteering for Japan Disaster Relief*

Does anyone have any information on EMTs being able to work or volunteer in Japan for disaster relief after the tsunami?


----------



## firetender (Mar 11, 2011)

*I'm almost embarrassed!*

There was a big tsunami flap here in HI after the Chilean Earthquake a couple months ago. I wrote about it here; PANIC IN PARADISE!

It turned in to a NON-event (a six-foot swell TWO HOURS BEFORE the best predictions!), except through it I learned that even after the Indonesian tsunami we STILL barely have a clue as to how to predict accurately the magnitude of a tsunami headed our way. EXAMPLE: there is only ONE tsunami measuring buoy between HI and Chile. The ones they have along the West Coast are not designed to predict what hits out here (the most remote part of the planet.

I was actually appalled at how little was known and later on found out that even the local news and protection agencies were relying on Twitter to find out what was actually happening! It seems to have been pretty much the same with this one.

So I heard about the Japanese Earthquake and then, somewhere after midnight I heard the tsunami sirens go off. I live what's called "Upcountry" at about the 1,500 foot level, so there was no need to get out of bed. After two or so rounds, a half-hour apart, the bleating stopped and I fell back to sleep.

I am not a cold human being but please remember, I grew up in Brooklyn, almost Ground Zero for nuclear war back in the 60's. Faced with the certainty that human beings were bound and determined to wipe everything off the face of the planet, I adopted the words of my generation's icon, Alfred E. Neumann of Mad Magazine:

"What, me Worry?"

I'm just now looking things over, determining that I won't be entertaining guests, and am very touched that so many of you were concerned for me!

Don't pray for me; it's all for Japan now!

Blessings to y'all, and many Mahalos!

Russ


----------



## firetender (Mar 11, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Earthquake near one of the volcanos in Hawaii being reported a bit ago now as well.
> 
> 
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/



49 days after the last major earthquake in Japan, (1707) Mt. Fuji erupted so this Chapter isn't closed yet. 

We get lotsa earthquakes around here (HI), usually small. Our volcanoes are "Shield" volcanoes which means rather than having one major vent (channel through which magma flows) we have many thousands of small vents. Right now, Kilauea is erupting -- a new fissure, but small -- thereby releasing some pressure.

Our biggest danger would be an earthquake or, most likely, a landfall (a chunk of the island falling into the sea) from the Big Island producing a tsunami where we have only a few MINUTES warning.

Natural disasters tend to come from out of nowhere, as the Japan one has, so anticipation of things that "might" be usually doesn't make me lose sleep. I also grew up in Bklyn (nuclear Ground Zero), lived in Florida (hurricanes), moved to California (earthquakes) and watched tornadoes form, destroy and die in South Dakota -- there are few things more terrifying than living in a tipi and hearing the roar of a freight train come over the butte at three a.m.!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I'm sure I speak for everyone by saying we are glad you are ok Firetender. 

We were all worried. My thoughts and prayers go out to those in Japan, and I hope the worst is over.


----------



## firetender (Mar 11, 2011)

*Chill out, Dude!*

Here's what the (video) coverage of this latest tsunami in Hawaii looked like (please don't be too terrified by the size of the...:

http://abcnews.go.com/gma/video/hawaiian-tourist-waits-tsunami-13113570&tab=9482931&section=1206833 (please forgive the commercial!)

As is obvious, no one has a clue!

...and here's the REAL disaster:
http://www.businessinsider.com/inve...ake-warren-buffett-berkshire-blackrock-2011-3

...maybe we really ARE an experiment that's failing!


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's video from California sped up to show the Tsunami.  Really good video


[youtube]ai6pPk0VHDY[/youtube]


----------



## medicRob (Mar 11, 2011)

firetender said:


> 49 days after the last major earthquake in Japan, (1707) Mt. Fuji erupted so this Chapter isn't closed yet.
> 
> We get lotsa earthquakes around here (HI), usually small. Our volcanoes are "Shield" volcanoes which means rather than having one major vent (channel through which magma flows) we have many thousands of small vents. Right now, Kilauea is erupting -- a new fissure, but small -- thereby releasing some pressure.
> 
> ...



We have to protect our national treasures... You were a paramedic when Jesus was just a first responder! he he.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow! Check out the buildings swaying back and forth.  Talk about damn good engineering

[YOUTUBE]JhJzdtzl6KY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## firetender (Mar 11, 2011)

*The SCOPE is incredible!*

Miyagi Prefecture has a population of about 2.4 MILLION

Sendai, the city you see being devastated has 1,000,000 people in it

This is the best "as it happened" reel...

(Too lazy to learn how to imbed.)


http://www.buzzfeed.com/gavon/tsunami-in-northern-japan


----------



## medicRob (Mar 11, 2011)

firetender said:


> Miyagi Prefecture has a population of about 2.4 MILLION
> 
> Sendai, the city you see being devastated has 1,000,000 people in it
> 
> ...



In all seriousness, I'm glad to hear that you and your family are okay, firetender.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 11, 2011)

firetender said:


> Miyagi Prefecture has a population of about 2.4 MILLION
> 
> Sendai, the city you see being devastated has 1,000,000 people in it
> 
> ...




It is so good to hear from you man! Thank God you are alright. The tension here was palpable this morning.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 11, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Wow! Check out the buildings swaying back and forth.  Talk about damn good engineering
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JhJzdtzl6KY[/YOUTUBE]




Japan has had a lot of practice building to withstand earthquakes. The tsunami caused significantly more damage than the actual earthquake did.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 11, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Japan's had a lot of practice building to withstand earthquakes. The tsunami caused significantly more damage than the actual earthquake did.



Not to mention Japan is about a million years ahead of us on the technology front.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 11, 2011)

Very true. That is why it is nearly impossible to compare damages between earthquakes. If you look at the USGS's list of most deadly earthquakes, they are all in less industrialized areas, and many of the highest magnitude earthquakes are left off the list because they happened in areas better prepared to deal with them.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 11, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> As a amateur geology aficionado I am signed up for the USGS ENS. This morning I had literally 30 emails in my inbox about the quakes in Japan.
> 
> All you Hawaii people be safe! I got a lot of calling to do here. I have friends in Japan, Guam, California, Hawaii..... :-S God be with all you in the affected area.



I was getting those emails for awhile, I unsubscribed after the novelty wore off and I got tired of all the notices. You might want to set the email warnings for mag 6 or higher or you will get tons of quake notices...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sandog said:


> I was getting those emails for awhile, I unsubscribed after the novelty wore off and I got tired of all the notices. You might want to set the email warnings for mag 6 or higher or you will get tons of quake notices...



Yea....I had them set for 5.0. I re set it to 6.0 for the day and 6.5 at night.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2011)

The problem with this quake is that the aftershocks for it are going to be in the range for quakes that normally cause a ton of damage.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

Small amount of radiation leaked from the Fukushima nuclear power station.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 12, 2011)

> NHK television said the outer structure of the building that houses the reactor appeared to have blown off, which could suggest the containment building had already been breached.



Full Story


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Full Story



Crud....they seem to be somewhere between TMI and Chernobyl on the international nuclear incident scale. 

That could be nasty.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2011)

Map of tsunami intensity

http://www.abc.net.au/news/infographics/japan-quake-2011/tsunami-intensity.htm


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2011)

Before and after pics of Japan. 

So sad. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42064847/ns/world_news-asiapacific


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is horrible!


----------

